# Aquaviva Thanksgiving Night Swording!



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Convinced the wifes to let us ditch after Thanksgiving dinner for our semi traditional Bluewater Smackdown. Craig, Craig's son, Kevin, and I loaded up around 2PM and pointed the boat south. Seas were flat and made it to the steps as the sun was setting. 










Set up our first drift. Current was light (<1knt) and no wind. Drank a few high gravity beers and enjoyed the epic wx. Around 9PM noticed the shallow rod slightly bent over. Took up the slack and noticed the disco lights flashing 100 yards on the surface. As I came tight a sword launched out of the water. Took another jump and then went deep. After 45 minutes we had him boatside. Craig perfectly places the top shot in its head and I then drop the rod to grab the smaller gaff to pull the fish over the gunnel. As I place the small gaff all hell breaks loss. F&%king huge mako with head out (jaws like) chewing the tail off this sword. We shit ourselves and wrestle the sword from this mauler. After nearly suffering a heart attack from the rush the mako starts chewing on the boat. 










Didn't really get a good pic of the sword as we were preoccupied with the mako biting at our transom. 










Scary bastard. Mako wouldn't leave...decided to try to hookem up. Put out a bait and after a little enouragement he took the bait. Shortly after the hook pulled, but at least he left. Decided then to move to another spot. 










I'd say he was at least 130lb. 

Set up another drift and had another hook up around 1pm. No hookup and squid was slashed. No other bites with the exception of small hammerhead. 

Sunrise and then trolling. Headed to Petronius and then Marlin. Nothing. Left Marlin and headed to the 250 rigs. While in route we run across a large school of short fin pilot whales. Awesome sight. 










Trolled the ledge and hop from rig to rig (250 rigs). Managed blackin, nice mahi, and wahoo on the ledge. A few more mystery knock downs. 










Shane bowed up with nice mahi. 



















Shane with his personal best mahi. 



















Awesome trip on Aquaviva!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, what a trip.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Damn, I want to hang out with you guys. Swords and a Mako, Tooooo Cooool.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

man,what a awesome trip. that mako could not believe we took his dinner, he wanted to come in the boat and get his sword back!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a good trip! Great pics! Looks like the seas were perfect for a Thanksgiving trip !


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Sure sounds like fun and thats a nice sword. How deep were you at the steps where the sword/mako fight happened?

Any other boats out?

Thanks for the report.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

1,200 ft. No other boats.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, what a trip!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great report, how much meat did the mako chew up?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome report!!! nice sword and mahi!!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Always good fishing reports from the Aqua Viva team. Congrats!!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice trip guys, thanks for posting, leaving in the morning, hope we can get as much action, will let you know, thanks for sharing...


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool post and pic of shark. Thanks for the post. 

Pan


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report guys. Bear in mind that I put some good luck on the baits I sold you Craig


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report, good pictures, sound like a fun time was had. Thks for posting. I am going with E today, may have to try the steps


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Sniper, the Mako attacked and mauled just the rear portion of the fish, a few rake scars behind the dorsal.

Chris, it was the secret pack you retrieved from the back, thanks!


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

The sword steaks were AWESOME ! Great Report


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Excellent Trip!!!!......I'm jealous!!


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome job Craig and Keith.


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

AWESOME PICS! Looks like a great trip, great report.


----------



## FATSTACKS (Jun 30, 2011)

I am sure when you saw the Mako munching on the swordie, you had a few nice words to say!! Even in the deep blue sea, there are those that take from the producers and expect a free ride!!!! Thank God he cannot vote!!!! Nice post, great pics, and appreciate the excitement. Mako at night is always an interesting trip. How's the boat?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Very cool, thanks for posting.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

1200ft and no other boats. Sounds perfect. Thanks for sharing your great trip.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I am more impressed by the ability to ditch the dinner than with the catch...but the catch is pretty impressive for sure.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

pretty work


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

jspooney said:


> I am more impressed by the ability to ditch the dinner than with the catch....


^^^ Wish there was a like button :thumbsup:


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks - TCAT!! Great Report! 

Damn man it's been 7 years and we haven't been fishin! 

 - Tight Lines
Stressless


----------



## Liquid Trails (May 15, 2011)

That swordy is a good one. Always nice to see that sword and know for sure it's not a shark!


----------

